# Dr. Gregory House (House M.D) or Dr. Perry Cox (Scrubs)?



## FanB0y (Jun 19, 2007)

Two bitter, sarcastic, brilliant doctors face off.

1. Whose sarcasm is more witty?

2. Who is more brilliant?

3. Who commands more fear/hatred from their co-workers?

4. Who is more of an asshole?

5. Which would you rather be your boss?


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Jun 19, 2007)

House on all counts


----------



## Gooba (Jun 19, 2007)

FanB0y said:


> Two bitter, sarcastic, brilliant doctors face off.
> 
> 1. Whose sarcasm is more witty?
> 
> ...


1: House
2: House
3: Cox "Lonny, slap yourself"
4: House
5: Cox


----------



## Emery (Jun 19, 2007)

Been done a million times. Dr. Cox wins them all.

House is pretty much just a ripoff of Dr. Cox.  Seriously.  Scrubs has even poked fun at that.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jun 19, 2007)

Emery said:


> Been done a million times. Dr. Cox wins them all.
> 
> House is pretty much just a ripoff of Dr. Cox.  Seriously.  Scrubs has even poked fun at that.


 that ep was awesome.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 19, 2007)

I can never take House seriously. Every time I see Hugh Laurie I think of Blackadder and the dumbass characters he was portrayed to be.

On that account, Dr. Cox wins them all.


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Jun 19, 2007)

1. House
2  House
3  House
4  Cox
5  House.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jun 19, 2007)

FanB0y said:


> Two bitter, sarcastic, brilliant doctors face off.
> 
> 1. Whose sarcasm is more witty?
> 
> ...



1. House
2. House
3. Cox
4. House
5. House


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've only watched House once and wasn't too impressed with the show.  Maybe I just saw a lame episode.

Perry Cox, on the other hand, is my all time favorite, just for his style and humor.  I know doctors with personalities similar to his and had a great time working with them.  So although I haven't seen enough of House to answer all the other questions, I would definitely rather have Perry as a boss.


----------



## ninamori (Jun 19, 2007)

1. Whose sarcasm is more witty?
house
2. Who is more brilliant?
house
3. Who commands more fear/hatred from their co-workers?
cox
4. Who is more of an asshole?
cox
5. Which would you rather be your boss?
house

house is smarter and funnier. cox's jokes are dumb as shit most of the time, though he is a better person in general.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 19, 2007)

FanB0y said:


> Two bitter, sarcastic, brilliant doctors face off.
> 
> 1. Whose sarcasm is more witty?
> 
> ...



1. House
2. House
3. Cox
4. House
5. House


----------



## ez (Jun 19, 2007)

Dr. Cox on all accounts


----------



## tanukibeast (Jun 19, 2007)

house
house 
cox
house
cox


----------



## Random Nobody (Jun 19, 2007)

Dr. Cox takes them all.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2007)

Cox sweeps.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2007)

House sweeps everything except instilling fear.

I'll admit, that when Cox is on a roll the hilarity that ensues is legendary but these moments occur once every blue moon. On average, he has one great quote, a few good ones, and a long boring rant that's supposed to be funny but just isn't.

House, on the other hand, is consistently funny (when he tries to be). Let's not forget that he is virtually never wrong to the point it's pretty much haxxed and superhuman.


----------



## The American Afro (Jun 19, 2007)

Cox sweeps


----------



## EdwardElric (Jun 20, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Let's not forget that he is virtually never wrong to the point it's pretty much haxxed and superhuman.



Are you kidding me?  House is wrong at least once, if not twice per episode, and only gets it right on the third try.


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2007)

Cox in every question takes it.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 20, 2007)

Cox.
Reason why Scrubs is still going.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 20, 2007)

EdwardElric said:


> Are you kidding me?  House is wrong at least once, if not twice per episode, and only gets it right on the third try.



Let me rephrase: he's never wrong when it matters. If he got it right the first two times, there'd be no show.

Regardless, I've yet to see an argument made for Cox other than "He was here first!" or "House is a rip-off!" Sorry, but seniority doesn't make Cox better by default.


----------



## Perverse (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm a Scrubs fanboy, so Cox ftw. His sarcastic humor pwns House's, IMO.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jun 20, 2007)

thegoodjae said:


> Cox.
> Reason why Scrubs is still going.



So is House.  I've watched around 20 to 25 episodes of Scrubs and the first 2 seasons of House and I have to say that overall House is a better show and a smarter person than Cox.  That's my opinion on the matter


----------



## ninamori (Jun 20, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> House sweeps everything except instilling fear.
> 
> I'll admit, that when Cox is on a roll the hilarity that ensues is legendary but these moments occur once every blue moon. On average, he has one great quote, a few good ones, and a long boring rant that's supposed to be funny but just isn't.
> 
> House, on the other hand, is consistently funny (when he tries to be). Let's not forget that he is virtually never wrong to the point it's pretty much haxxed and superhuman.



yeah, that's kinda what i was going to say but it pretty much came out as, "cox's humor is so retarded. sometimes i wish he'd shut up and only talk once an episode." but then i deleted it because i like scrubs. hahaha.

house's character just seems more complex and -real- than cox.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 20, 2007)

Cox           .


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2007)

House is just not that funny.


----------



## Erru-Sama (Jun 20, 2007)

Cox sweeps


----------



## Adonis (Jun 20, 2007)

thegoodjae said:


> Cox.
> Reason why Scrubs is still going.



I don't see how anyone could watch Scrubs solely for Cox. I find myself laughing at JD and his comments/predicaments more than I do Cox. 

As I said, if a character's humor was rated solely on their best quote, Cox would probably win but I prefer consistence. Cox is hit-and-miss.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 20, 2007)

Dr. Cox > Dr. House .... Only thing House wins is being a bigger asshole than Cox


edit: W8...Is House supposed to be funny? I like the show but he is not funny at all to me. I would call him witty and sarcastic at times but not funny.


----------



## Kaku (Aug 28, 2007)

FanB0y said:


> Two bitter, sarcastic, brilliant doctors face off.
> 
> 1. Whose sarcasm is more witty?
> 
> ...



1. Cox
2. House
3. Cox
4. tied
5. House


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2007)

1House
2House
3hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I didn't use to know, but after watching last season finale, I say cox
4House
5house

And house is inspired on Sherlock Holmes, cox paid tribute to house, and did not poke fun, as the producers said, and they exclamed about how proud they felt when house tributed them back

And house is suposed to be clever, csi for germes, not funny


----------



## Kage no Yume (Aug 29, 2007)

FanB0y said:


> Two bitter, sarcastic, brilliant doctors face off.
> 
> 1. Whose sarcasm is more witty?
> 
> ...




1.  House
2.  House
3.  Cox...although House has blackmail on nigh everyone.
4.  House
5.  House


----------



## Limit_Tester (Aug 29, 2007)

1. House
2. House
3. Cox
4. House
5. House


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Ravenmane (Aug 29, 2007)

1. Whose sarcasm is more witty?
House

2. Who is more brilliant?
House 

3. Who commands more fear/hatred from their co-workers?
Cox

4. Who is more of an asshole?
House {the dude nearly kills most of his patients}

5. Which would you rather be your boss?
Cox


----------



## DominusDeus (Aug 29, 2007)

1. Whose sarcasm is more witty?
House's sarcasm wouldn't work in Scrubs, and vice versa. They're two different genre's of tv shows. 

2. Who is more brilliant?
House.

3. Who commands more fear/hatred from their co-workers?
JD _wants_ to be like Cox. Dr. Foreman _quit_ because he was afraid of being like House. House wins.

4. Who is more of an asshole?
This is a tough one... Gonna go with House.

5. Which would you rather be your boss?
Probably House.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 1, 2007)

House FTW!!!


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Sep 2, 2007)

1. house

2. house

3. cox

4. house

5. HOPE TO GOD, NEITHER


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 2, 2007)

Damn what a tough question. I think House by a hair

1- House
2- House
3- House
4- House
5- Cox


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

Dr Cox for teh win, nuff said


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 2, 2007)

Cox
Cox
Cox
House
Cox

Scrubs = awesomeness

Elliot speaking German = hawt


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Cox
> Cox
> Cox
> House
> ...



I'd so Garfunkel Elliot


----------



## Cindy (Sep 3, 2007)

Dr. Cox on all of them.


----------



## Redballz (Sep 3, 2007)

Cox is such a great fuckin actor.  Too bad hes only knowon mostly for scrubs.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 7, 2007)

haha @ anyone who thinks Dr. Cox is more brilliant than House.

1. House.
2. _Definitely _House.
3. Definitely Dr. Cox.
4. Overall, House.
5. If you're really ambitious, you go with House. His reputation as a brilliant doctor far exceeds Dr. Cox's.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2007)

House takes this imo


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2007)

Overall House takes it but in terms of commands its by far Cox and I'd prefer Cox as my boss aswell. But no one beats House in Un-politically correct jokes.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 12, 2007)

Who do you know knocks out their boss and still keeps a job and is promoted?   Yeah Dr. Cox wins.


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm going with House.


----------



## Senzairu (Sep 13, 2007)

FanB0y said:


> Two bitter, sarcastic, brilliant doctors face off.
> 
> 1. Whose sarcasm is more witty?
> 
> ...



1. House
2. House
3. Cox
4. House
5. House


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Sep 16, 2007)

FanB0y said:


> Two bitter, sarcastic, brilliant doctors face off.
> 
> 1. Whose sarcasm is more witty?
> 
> ...



Answers:

1) House
2) House
3) Cox.
4) House
5) House

Yeah, I absolutely adore House...despite his way to act towards others


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cox on all counts.


----------



## Dr. Doom (Sep 21, 2007)

Kelso. _Ding!_


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 23, 2007)

Heh, it looks like even when people out House for all else Cox is the one people think people fear/hate the most in the series. Anyway, here's my response.
1. House
2. House
3. Cox
4. House
5. Cox


FanB0y said:


> Two bitter, sarcastic, brilliant doctors face off.
> 
> 1. Whose sarcasm is more witty?
> 
> ...


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 23, 2007)

1. Even

2. House

3. Cox

4. House

5. House

But love both characters!


----------



## keiiya (Sep 23, 2007)

1. House
2. House
3. Cox
4. House
5. House

I <3 House.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 23, 2007)

cox for the win


----------



## Iria (Sep 23, 2007)

FanB0y said:


> Two bitter, sarcastic, brilliant doctors face off.
> 
> 1. Whose sarcasm is more witty?
> 
> ...



1) House 

2) House

3) Cox

4) House

5) Cox

lol the medical field


----------



## Uchihawk (Sep 24, 2007)

Dr. Black Jack > Dr. House > all doctors


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 24, 2007)

Iria said:


> 1) House
> 
> 2) House
> 
> ...



Same       .


----------



## Demon Shuriken Gaurdian (Sep 26, 2007)

They both are awesome, but Cox, because he's a stern asshole who puts his intentions towards his colleages in good terms and bad.


----------



## Metric (Sep 26, 2007)

This is too tough for me to decide...


----------



## SPN (Sep 26, 2007)

Dr. Cox on all counts, he just omits an odor of awesomeness. I love the way he talks when he is talking down to someone, house is pretty good, but I don't recall ever seeing him calling the interns by girls names.


----------

